# Freud Router, $119



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Thought I would pass this on,..Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

This is $249 new at Amazon.com too. This is a great price - I would have already snapped it up if I hadn't just bought a new router. Oh well. Timing is everything.


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on this. That is a great price.

Ralph


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantastic price sure wish I had the extra change, Wow!!


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I just bought it. I didn't need it, but this way I can sell at least one of my older routers. I haven't decided if I'm going to put it in my router table or not. I probably will since it has this above-table bit changing thingy. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

flyguy1 said:


> Thought I would pass this on,..Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


Thanks for the heads up Tom. Too good a deal for me to pass up:laugh:. Been looking for a second plunger anyway. I have a 1700 in my table that I like a lot. Was going to try another brand but for $100 my curiousity can wait :sarcastic:.
What I need to go with it is an adaptor for the PC bushings, couldn't find one in my parts list. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Freud FT1100 Template Guide Adaptor Plate: Home Improvement

=========



jschaben said:


> Thanks for the heads up Tom. Too good a deal for me to pass up:laugh:. Been looking for a second plunger anyway. I have a 1700 in my table that I like a lot. Was going to try another brand but for $100 my curiousity can wait :sarcastic:.
> What I need to go with it is an adaptor for the PC bushings, couldn't find one in my parts list. Any suggestions?


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Try the ones for the FT2000 AND FT2200, I believe they will fit.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob and Tom are correct. The FT1100 adapter plate is the one you need.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I just ordered one too.. For any who are concerned, these are factory reconditioned units that come with a 90day factory warranty.

If it lasts for 90 days the probability is high it'll last a good long time.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> I just ordered one too.. For any who are concerned, these are factory reconditioned units that come with a 90day factory warranty.
> 
> If it lasts for 90 days the probability is high it'll last a good long time.


I saw where they were recons. Doesn't bother me a bit. That kit is going for $150 at reconditionedsales.com. I got the fixed base for my table last June, $81 with the Fathers day discount. That makes two routers for $200. Wouldn't mind keeping that average but I doubt it
Surprised peachtree didn't carry the bushing adapters individually. Had them in a bushing kit for 40 odd bucks. Bj's link to Amazon is dead on. :happy:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


Thanks for the link Bob. Think I'll just get the adapter though, 4 sets of bushings got me about saturated already:sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

can't have too many 

the only set I don't have is the one below but it's next on my list.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=49306&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

====


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

:sarcastic:


bobj3 said:


> can't have too many
> 
> the only set I don't have is the one below but it's next on my list.
> 
> ...


:sarcastic: You're gettin to predictable Bob..... I knew you were gonna come back with that :sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I saw where they were recons. Doesn't bother me a bit. That kit is going for $150 at reconditionedsales.com. I got the fixed base for my table last June, $81 with the Fathers day discount. That makes two routers for $200. Wouldn't mind keeping that average but I doubt it
> Surprised peachtree didn't carry the bushing adapters individually. Had them in a bushing kit for 40 odd bucks. Bj's link to Amazon is dead on. :happy:


I took BJ's advice and ordered my bushing adapter through Amazon too.. Thanks, BJ!

Being reconditioned doesn't bother me in the least either... certainly not at that price!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> can't have too many
> 
> the only set I don't have is the one below but it's next on my list.
> 
> ...


Dang it BJ! You're influence is rubbing off on me. Just this morning I added more templates on my wish-list. <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Your welcome 

I have two recons Freuds routers, and not a problem with them..2000 and the 2200 models..they are in the CMT router table that's great for all my jobs...I and other members got them at a great price from Amazon (265.oo if it recall ) 

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-500-0...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196908308&sr=1-1
=============


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sold out *at this time!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Jim
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> ...


Morning Bob -- For recon stuff I usually try this first:
Routers - Reconditioned Sales, Inc.


----------

